
I interviewed at five top companies in Silicon Valley and got five job offers - 10-6
https://medium.com/@XiaohanZeng/i-interviewed-at-five-top-companies-in-silicon-valley-in-five-days-and-luckily-got-five-job-offers-25178cf74e0f
======
megamindbrian2
I interviewed at 50 companies and got 3 offers.

